# dont fall out with your neighbour



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt must free Christian held for blasphemy over film: Amnesty | Egypt Independent


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and then we have this...

A primary school teacher in the Upper Egyptian governorate of Luxor has been referred for disciplinary action after she cut the hair of two female pupils last Wednesday as a punishment for not wearing hijabs, MENA reported on Tuesday, without giving further details.

Zakaria Abdel Fatah, head of the state’s Education Directorate in Luxor, referred the teacher to the administrative prosecution, which deals with disciplinary procedures for state employees, after the students' fathers complained about the incident, the state-run news agency reported.

The website of state-run Al-Ahram newspaper said on Tuesday that the teacher had previously warned female sixth graders not to come to school without wearing hijabs, allegedly threatening to cut the hair of anyone who didn't comply.

Instances of teachers physically punishing students is common in public schools here. Children's rights groups have long been pressing for an end to corporal punishment in schools.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Salafi Sheikh Hazem Salah Abu Ismail’s campaign manager Sheikh Gamal Saber said Tuesday that the people who oppose the application of the Islamic Sharia are unbelievers.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Salafi Sheikh Hazem Salah Abu Ismail’s campaign manager Sheikh Gamal Saber said Tuesday that the people who oppose the application of the Islamic Sharia are unbelievers.


 Very strange...my God needs nobody to defend Him, and especailly mere mortals.


----------

